# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] Pastel Partner V11-change financial year end

## caylin

Hi All

Quick question I have a client who has changed their year end from A February year end to A December one how do you in Pastel v11 roll over a February year end and change it to a December year end. 
Is there anyway you can do that?? 
I have tried to roll over and then in the new year change the periods but it doesnt allow me to it shows a run time error all the time.

Any assistance would be great

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hi Caylin,

The procedure, which I think you have followed, is to run the year-end for February 2012, and then go to Setup...Periods and change the number of periods from 12 to 10, so that the table shows periods 1 to 10 (March 2012 to December 2012).

When you get to the end of December 2012, you would run the year-end again and change the number of periods from 10 to 12, so that the new year will run from January 2013 to December 2013.

Can you tell me what the run time error number was, and when exactly did it pop up?

----------


## caylin

Thanx so much for your help it's really appreciated...I was trying to change the start and end dates on that period setup and think I was over riding it ,that's why it through out the run time error..

----------

